# A Squeaky Wah...



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi. I have a Crybaby wah that's sounds and works fine but is just a bit squeaky when I use it. What exactly should I use to lubricate the mechanism? 
(No Dirty answers guys:smile: ) Thanks


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

if it squeeks when its unplugged. from the pivot point at the rear of the pedal, id use 3 in 1 oil, because thats what ive got lol- anything that quiets squeaky hinges will work however. graphite,wd40, vaseline, olive oil, white lithium grease etc
if its squeaky when actually using it through an amp, the pot needs replacing-


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Any good lube should do but don't use WD-40 , it will dry out and doesn't really leave a film of oil .


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

white lithium grease is what I use when I fix them or rebuild them
I think Canadian Tire or Home Depot sells it in small tubes with a 
screw on top.

cheers B.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

vaseline, some of the other spray ons haven't worked for me at all... i remember when i got it it was coated with grease of some type so i am sure vaseline would work..come to think of it, I should go slap some on mine. Its getting squeaky again.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

dry graphite also works


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Recently I found my wah squeaky ,and tried some Jigiloo on it ,turns out wasn't metal joints at all ,It was the rubber piece that runs along the notched piece inside to keep it In place ! :rockon:


----------

